# The Bra Trail



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Finally! I’ve been riding on the trails around Fall City, WA for a while. After I had most of the trails digitized we lost access to first Fall City and now Griffin Creek. With access to these great trails severely limited I had to think about how many people would be willing to deal with a trip down the Snoqualmie Valley trail before climbing into the trails above the SVT. I like the trails enough to do so. Besides, Tokul has the famous “Bra Trail” where countless women have left their undergarments as souvenirs!

All that being said the Tokul trails offer some great ups and downs with a surprising amount of level ground thrown in as well. For low level, and close to Seattle, adventure it’s a great place to go when there isn’t time to venture further afield.

Here’s a link to the trail map, driving directions, pics from the Bra trail, and more. Tokul West - Fall City


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

*interesting*



Trails said:


> Finally! I’ve been riding on the trails around Fall City, WA for a while. After I had most of the trails digitized we lost access to first Fall City and now Griffin Creek. With access to these great trails severely limited I had to think about how many people would be willing to deal with a trip down the Snoqualmie Valley trail before climbing into the trails above the SVT. I like the trails enough to do so. Besides, Tokul has the famous “Bra Trail” where countless women have left their undergarments as souvenirs!
> 
> All that being said the Tokul trails offer some great ups and downs with a surprising amount of level ground thrown in as well. For low level, and close to Seattle, adventure it’s a great place to go when there isn’t time to venture further afield.
> 
> Here’s a link to the trail map, driving directions, pics from the Bra trail, and more. Tokul West - Fall City


Sometime I'll have to head over and check it out


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Yeah for some reason woman like to throw those things away. It's very popular at the local ski resorts to see bras hanging from trees under the ski lift.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

That is a custom I can fully support.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Sounds painful... Boobs bouncing everywhere! hehe


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I'll bet there is wonderful scenery on that trail.


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Still trying to get the wife to go on this route! 
Hundreds and hundreds of under garments hang from the trees along the trail.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

> I'll bet there is wonderful scenery on that trail.


You're awful XDD

However, I'm surprised I haven't heard of this legendary place before! I'm going to go suggest this to Best of America By Horseback!!! We'll see how family friendly RFD-TV is >8D


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I ran into some scenry like that Up MiddleFork one late spring afternoon.

A couple of ladies had decided they wanted some sun tans. I was quitely schooling a young colt ont he trail by myself and around the corner came this ladies. Of course I just had to watch them go by. And they just had to pretend like nothing was wrong. :lol:


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

hmmmmm I think when I go I'll leave it on the way back. I don't need the bouncy painfulness for however long it is. I like trails but I normally double up because of booby bounciness.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

If you don't post pictures it never happened!!!!!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

****, Kevin you are a monster! hehehe


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah, that just sounds painful. You'd have to leave at a slow walk, not a trot! Besides, if you ride in a sports bra like I do, what you'd be leaving on the trail wouldn't look much more exciting than a tank top.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Kevin, That's why I now carry a camera on every ride. 

Learned my lesson


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Now it will never happen again!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

hahaha. I'd bring an extra bra. but sounds like a pretty cool trail.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

yeah double up and leave it on the way back or stuff it in your pocket. I'd leave an older one I outgrew, I think I have my neon green and orange bra somewhere, no idea why I got it or why I kept it but now it will have a use!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

wow...very interesting.
It does sound painful...I can't imagine doing that.


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

I try to send out some good info on a nifty trail and look where the conversation goes! :lol:


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

hahaha. I'd leave an especially bright one.


----------



## IndianGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Id get knocked right off my horse without one lol!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

That is a riot!!! I trail ride with a few guys that would LOVE to go up that trail! Hubby included!


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

My friend introduced me to this trail and now everytime we go up to fall city we try to find it (usually unsucessfully, the trail system is so huge). The women are starting to leave decorated bras too now. They have things glued to them or whatever. Theres also a few thongs/panties on the the trees too...
My friend seemed to think that it started with a ride for breast cancer awareness a few years back, and now people just started adding bras for the heck of it. Some of them have definently been up there for years.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

for the thong/panty one, I bet they brought it with them. Can you imagine takin' THAT offf in public on a trail, and hangin' it up DIRTY on a tree? *shudders* I think we should mail the OP bra's and have her hang 'em up there for us,lol. clean ones, please.

Would it look weird to have small bras hanging up there next to the DD's? rofl


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

There already are tiny bras up by MASSIVE bras (and I'm talking bigger then DD's). Its definantly a fun trail ride. Plus the trail system as a whole is beautiful and fairly large. If our horses didn't seem to always know the way back to the trailer my friend and I would get lost every time we went to fall city.


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

There is something like up near my barn. You hit the back trails were the creek is and people swim. There are bras,underwear,clothes,etc.(it makes you wonder if people are walking around naked after taking a nice swim!) But the bras are hanging around the trees everywhere! I took a horse i was training on that trail one day, he was afraid of them at first then he got use to it and at one point he reached back to a branch and grabed one with his teeth. HAHA!! He carried it around in his mouth for about half a mile and droped it in the fast food parking lot when I was ordering food. It was priceless to watch peoples faces when we come riding in on horse back to order food and to top it off one of the horses has a bra in its mouth swinging it around. haha!


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

BarneyBabby said:


> There is something like up near my barn. You hit the back trails were the creek is and people swim. There are bras,underwear,clothes,etc.(it makes you wonder if people are walking around naked after taking a nice swim!) But the bras are hanging around the trees everywhere! I took a horse i was training on that trail one day, he was afraid of them at first then he got use to it and at one point he reached back to a branch and grabed one with his teeth. HAHA!! He carried it around in his mouth for about half a mile and droped it in the fast food parking lot when I was ordering food. It was priceless to watch peoples faces when we come riding in on horse back to order food and to top it off one of the horses has a bra in its mouth swinging it around. haha!


that sounds hillarious! I wish I could have seen that haha.


----------

